# Riding School in/near Rossendale, Lancs?



## Wisnette (30 May 2013)

My 6yo niece wants riding lessons - I'm from the NE so have absolutely no idea where's good or not so good in Rossendale & surrounding area.  Any recommendations?


----------



## cobden99 (1 June 2013)

There is one called moor view equestrian in Darwen thats ok (I go there for lunge lessons every now and then). There is also one called Earnsdale similar area but I have never been.


----------



## hol089 (2 June 2013)

http://alderclifferidingestablishment.co.uk/  would personally recommend.


----------



## Wisnette (2 June 2013)

Thanks for the replies   I'd looked at the list of approved riding schools on the BHS's website and Moorview & Earnsdale looked possibilities due to facilities... I DO like a personal recommendation though so will suggest Aldercliffe too.

Thanks again.


----------



## mollyblob (3 June 2013)

I went to Dam Top in Rawtenstall a couple of times a few years ago, but it didn't work out because my work hours changed.  They're a small yard, but were very friendly and accommodating.  

Also Birtle riding school (it's in Bury so maybe a bit far away, depending where you're based) has a good reputation.  I haven't ridden there but I've visited, and they were very friendly.


----------



## Magicmum (5 August 2013)

Go for moor view . Stay away from earnsdale .
There are a couple of good ones osbaldesten and accy


----------



## Warrior_princess (15 August 2013)

Moorview are fantastic. I rode there for a while before i bought my own horse. I didnt rate Earnsdale, instructor to busy chatting about her weekend with other leaders that were watching our lesson to be bothered what we were doing x


----------



## Magicmum (15 August 2013)

And if you look at the ratings for earnsdale most of them are written by the instructor's (except for the negative feedback)


----------

